# Carbon vs Alu vs Titan



## Otti (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich möchte mir ein neues Hardtail aufbauen.  Das angepeilte Gewicht sollte unter 10 kg sein.  Obwohl der Rahmen bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 10 kg nur ca. 15% des Gesamtgewichts ausmacht, ist er doch das Herz eines jeden MTBs.  Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht über das Material des Rahmens sicher. Ich schwanke zwischen Carbon vs Alu vs Titan.  Titan ist mit Sicherheit am haltbarsten, Alu am billigsten und Carbon wohl am leichtesten.  Aber welches dieser 3 Materialen hat die beste Gesamtleistung?


----------



## pefro (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

nein, ganz so kann man das meiner Meinung nach nicht sehen. Fakt ist, dass fast jeder Frame heute aus Alu hergestellt wird und das hat auch seine guten Gründe. Alu ist vielleicht nicht das sinnlichste Material, bietet aber das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Der größte Nachteil von Titan ist sicherlich der Preis, ein ordentlicher Hardtail Rahmen kostet meist ab 1200 Euro aufwärts.

Das Thema Gewicht ist bei einem Hardtail Rahmen m.M. nach ziemlich ausgereizt. Die großen Hersteller (z.B. Scott) unternehmen unendliche Konifizierungs- und Legierungsorgien um am Ende nen Rahmen zu präsentieren, der 30g leichter als sein Vorgänger ist. Auch ein Carbonframe bringt Dir hier keine deutliche gewichtseinsparung - wenn Du Glück hast und die Verarbeitung gut ist, dann ist ein Carbonframe bei gleichen Gewicht ein wenig steifer, als das Alu Pendant. Bei 12-1300g ist i.d.R. aber Schluss.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Dezember 2003)

seh ich ähnl. wie mein vorredner

bei hardtailrahmen in der preisklasse issts letztlich der eigene geschmack der entscheidet....wirklich schwere/schlechte rahmen gibts da nicht.

titan is halt was sehr edles, und z.b. bei rewel gefertigt recht günstig massgeschneidert.

alu is am billigsten ohne frageman bekommt alu rahmen in allen nur erdenklichen geometrien, farben und sonst. varianten

carbon is halt einfach GEIL....is aber auch meine persöhnl. meinung...die optik haut einen halt um(oder uach nicht) weil mit hilfe von carbon sehr unkonventionelle und dennoch brauchbare rahmendesigns möglich sind
das ultimative material gibts aber nicht


----------



## xc-mtb (8. Dezember 2003)

Also ich würde Stahl da auch noch mit einbringen!
Ist optisch neben Titan sicher am schönsten. Wenns für die Ewigkeit sein soll sicher auch besser. Kann man fast immer wieder schweißen. Links zu den Rahmenbauern und anderen Anbietern gibt es genug über die Suchfunktion!
Gewichtsmässig sind die ebenfalls nicht wesentlich schlechter.

Pure Geschwindigkeit macht eh nicht das letzte Gramm sondern der Wille und die körperlichen Fähigkeiten.

In diesem

Matze


----------



## andredomin (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ein Argument habt ihr noch nicht genannt, das m.M.n. gegen Carbon spricht. Speziell beim MTB ist ein Sturz oder Chainsuck sicher nicht das Abwegigste. Carbon verzeiht so etwas GAR NICHT. Ich kenne diverse Leute, die den x.ten Trek-RR-Rahmen fahren, nur weil sie nen Kettenklemmer hatten und der Rahemn dann dort gerissen ist. Is sicher nicht schlecht regelmäßig nen neuen Rahmen zu haben, aber so sehr sinnvoll oder ökologisch ist das auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt wurde. Carbon ist sozusagen ein "digitales Material", entweder es ist neu, unverletzt und okay, oder es hat eine möglicherweise oberflächliche oder unsichtbare Macke und ist dann sehr bald hinüber.
Alu, ist wenns ein leichter Rahmen ist auch ziemlich empfindlich: dünne Wandstärken, die leicht eindellen, u.U. von innen durchoxidieren, etc..
Stahl ist was Feines: kann edel verarbeitet werden, ist nicht soo viel schwerer und inzwischen etwas Seltenes.
Das geilste Material ist für mich Titan: langlebig, leicht, hart, lebendiges Finish, keine Oberflächenbahandlung/-versiegelung notwendig !!!!!! und einfach edel!

Ciao,
André


----------



## Otti (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mir gestern eine alte Tour mit einem Test über Titan-Renner rausgesucht.  Generell war die Ansage, dass die Steifigkeit der Titan Rahmen in etwa das Niveau eines Stahlrahmens hat.  Wenn dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte, dann ist Titan wohl doch nicht erste Wahl.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Titan-MTBs?


----------



## Fixel (29. Dezember 2003)

titan ist nicht so steif wie alu oder carbon. und das ist für mich genau seine stärke. denn wenn es auch nicht die steifigkeit der beiden materialien erreicht, ist es trotzdem kein pudding. genauso wie stahl empfinde ich es als absolut ausreichend, bei einer besseren dämpfung von kleinen vibrationen und stößen.  

wobei mich wirklich mal interessieren würde, ob man bei einem blindtest im gelände (der leider schwer möglich ist) wirklich klar alu und carbon von stahl und titan unterscheiden könnte.

ich fahre selbst stahl und titan, und in beiden fällen alte modelle, bei denen noch nicht so penetrant auf dieses thema "steif bis der arzt kommt" geachtet wurde. selbst die sind nicht als wackelpudding zu bezeichnen. und da hat sich inzwischen einiges getan.

manchmal frage ich mich wieviele leute es wirklich gibt, die so viel power haben, als das sie im normalen gebrauch diese unterschiede in sachen steifigkeit als echten nachteil sehen sollten. ich rede nicht vom bewussten test auf kurzer strecke, sondern wirklich im alltäglichen, bzw. renngebrauch.

gruß
fixel


----------



## Fixel (29. Dezember 2003)

noch ein kleiner zusatz:
titan kauft man normalerweise nicht wegen der "tollen performance", da ist nun einmal der mehrpreis und alu ist da definitiv nicht schlechter. ich denke, die meisten kaufen sich ein titan-bike mit der überlegung das bike fürs leben zu kaufen...aber es kommt ja eh immer anders. aber oft kommen im laufe der jahre viele bikes dazu und gehen wieder, das titan-bike bleibt aber  

gruß
fixel


----------



## andithebrain (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte 2002 mal ein corratec Super Bow Titan.
Der Rahmen war eigentlich schon ganz gut. Zwar nicht leicht, was aber an corratec mit dem besch. Bogendesign liegt. Dadurch war die Steifigkeit im Lenkkopfbereich auch eher niederig. Man musste sich also darauf einstellen, dass die Front eine eher eigenwillige Meinung hatte, wie sie schräg verlaufende Wurzeln nahm. Das war anfangs ätzend, als ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte jedoch sehr angenehm, das das Rad auf diese Weise super komfortabel war. Der Hinterbau hat sein übriges dazu getan, dass man selbst nach üblen Wurzelstrecken noch entspannt vom Rad gestiegen ist. Man Stevens M9 ist dagegen unbarmherzig und teilt ordentlich Hiebe aus.
Ich persönliche würde mir gerne ein Titanhardtail kaufen, wenn ich mal die Wahl habe und nicht mehr auf den Hersteller c. fixiert bin. Dann aber nicht unbedingt ein Bogendesign, sondern ein Merlin oder Litespeed, teils auch nicht nur aus rationaler Begründung sondern aus Kindheitsträumen.

In die ganz leichten Alurahmen kriegt man bei einem Sturz aber schon mal Dellen rein. Und das geht schnell!
Viel Spaß beim Grübeln,
Andi


----------



## kurbelrechts (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Otti _
> *Steifigkeit der Titan Rahmen in etwa das Niveau eines Stahlrahmens hat.  Wenn dies wirklich der Fall sein sollte, dann ist Titan wohl doch nicht erste Wahl.*



Stop!

Was gibt es an der Steifigkeit von Stahl auszusetzen??? Die Steifigkeit eines Werkstoffes ergibt sich durch den E-Modul. Der E-Modul von Stahl liegt bei 210 GPa. Aluminium hat nur 70 GPa. Aluminium ist also deutlich weniger steif! Viele glauben es wäre anderst, weil man immer davon spricht, dass Aluminiumrahmen so steif sind. Allerdings hat das nur indirekt was mit dem Werkstoff zu tun, denn Biegesteif wird ein Rahmen dann, wenn die Rohre möglichst große Durchmesser haben (je weiter das Material von der Nulllinie/Achsmitte entfernt ist, desto biegesteifer). Da Aluminium nur etwa ein Drittel des spezifischen Gewichtes von Stahl hat, kann man bei gleichem Rahmengewicht den Durchmesser der Rohre deutlich erhöhen ohne das die Wandstärke zu gering würde. Die Steifigkeit von Aluminiumrahmen ergibt sich also nur durch die großvolumigen Rohre. 

Titan hat soweit ich mich erinnere einen E-Modul von 100- 120 GPa und liegt daher zwischen Stahl und Aluminium.

@Fixel: Titan ist sehr wohl steifer als Aluminium


----------



## der alte ron (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi , otti !
Wenn du die frage schon auf diese beiden werkstoffe lenkst , dann doch schon in dem bewustsein nicht das optimale p/l-verhältniss zu erwerben !!
Du möchtest doch etwas schönes , etwas wozu dein herz JA sagt . 
Wie gut ist denn das P/L-verhätniss von einer sache , bei der man feuchte hände bekommt , das herz schneller schlägt und du dich jedes mal halb tot freuen könntest wenn du in den hobbykeller gehst um den reifendruck für die nächste ausfahrt zu kontrollieren ?!...... Richtig , der preis ist nicht bezifferbar!Und leistung hat mit so einer sache überhaupt nichts zu tun . 
Ich bin z.Z. auch dabei mir ein neues hardtail zuzulegen und habe auch lange , lange überlegt welchen kern(rahmen) ich in meine idee transplantiere . Und es gab nur einen einzigen grund , nicht ein litespeed zu nehmen - ich kann es mir zum jetzigen zeitpunkt einfach nicht leisten . Deshalb ist meine wahl auf pace gefallen , RC300 mit pace starrgabel . Immerhin ist das sitzrohr aus carbon  . 
Deshalb beantworte dir zuerst die frage , kann und will ich so viel geld ausgeben um mir einen traum zu erfüllen ? Solltest du zu den menschen gehören , die sich jedes jahr ein neues bike kaufen , sollte die antwort nein lauten . Wenn du aber eher dazu neigst eine beziehung zu den sachen aufzubauen , mit den du dich umgibst und du dich ewig nicht von ihnen trennen kannst dann...... du weißt schon .
Dann ist es egal aus welchem material der kern ist: alu , carbon , titan oder stahl ! Ein jazzer namens Bill Evans hat es mal sehr gut getroffen : Es ist egal was man macht , wichtig ist wie man es macht !
Und eines tages werde ich je einen traum aus titan , stahl und aluminium(schon bald , im frühling) abwechselnd träumen !
Viel spass beim grübeln wünscht dir 
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixel (29. Dezember 2003)

@ kurbelrechts
ok, dann sage ich mal nicht das material titan ist nicht so steif, sondern ein titanrahmen ist nicht so bockhart wie ein alu-rahmen. ich mache mir eigentlich nie gedanken um das rohmaterial, sondern um das ergebnis in form eines üblichen rahmens. ich bekomme auch einen titan- oder stahlrahmen so bockhart wie ein heute übliches alu-bike, wenn ich will (sprich radikales oversizing, gewicht  ).

@ all
ich glaube, ein titanbike ist heute eine rein emotionale geschichte. vor 12 jahren war es noch die leichtbau-krönung, heute sind selbst 400 eur-alu-rahmen deutlich leichter als mein litespeed obed-rahmen der damals noch über 3000 dm gekostet hat, und damit 1996 "billigware" war. und ein superleichter ti-rahmen, wie beispielsweise das merlin xlm ist auch nicht gerade ein dellen-verächter, da es auch schon richtig dünne rohre hat. aber ein 1500-1600g titan-rahmen ist schon schön robust, pflegeleicht und wahrscheinlich wirklich für die ewigkeit.

gruß
fixel


----------



## kurbelrechts (29. Dezember 2003)

@Fixel: Stimmt... sogesehen hast Du Recht Alurahmen sind meist steifer - ich war etwas auf den Werkstoff fixiert.


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Dezember 2003)

Emotional muss ich sagen, dass ich ein Epic TiRant brauche! Schaut euch mal diesen Rahmen an: http://www.epicti.com
Die Schweissnähte, das matierte Finish! Wenn in meinem Keller neben den 5 Rädern noch Platz wäre, aber dann bringt mich wahrscheinlich jemand um.


----------



## der alte ron (30. Dezember 2003)

Widerlich diese wabbeligen , überteuerten dinger  !
Traumhaft !


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Dezember 2003)

Mit 1085$ ist er doch noch verschmerzbar!


----------



## Fixel (30. Dezember 2003)

das wäre ja nur kurzfristig, wenn das epic da ist, kannst du eh alle anderen bikes verkaufen, fährste eh nicht mehr  

epic-bikes sind eigentlich ne ganz gemeine alternative zu moots oder merlin zu einem spitzenpreis. und dann auch noch recht unbekannt hier in deutschland, was es extrem selten macht. ein custom von denen könnte auch bei mir noch ein kuschliges plätzchen finden.  

gruß
fixel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otti (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der alte ron _
> *Hi , otti !
> Wenn du die frage schon auf diese beiden werkstoffe lenkst , dann doch schon in dem bewustsein nicht das optimale p/l-verhältniss zu erwerben !!
> Du möchtest doch etwas schönes , etwas wozu dein herz JA sagt .
> ...



@ Nikolay:  Ich denke du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf! Ich suche in der Tat ein Hardtail für's Herz! Klar ist mir auch die Performance sehr wichtig - vom anschauen alleine kriege ich keine dicken Wadl'n! 

Momentan habe ich jeden Tag einen anderen Favoriten! Gestern war es ein Principia (Alu), heute ist es ein Rewel (Titan) und morgen wird es wahrscheinlich ein Simplon (Carbon) sein... Wie gesagt heute schlägt mein Herz für Rewel!!


----------



## XC_Freund (30. Dezember 2003)

Ja Fixel, das ist das schlimme (schöne?). Ich werde gleich nächste Woche die Lohnsteuer 2003 beantragen. Dann ist nur noch die Sache mit meiner Zurechnungsfähigkeit und meiner Partnerin zu klären.


----------



## Fixel (30. Dezember 2003)

@ xc_freund
da wünsch ich dir viel spaß bei den verhandlungen mit deiner freundin, zeig ihr einfach ein bild vom bike. dann wird sie dich schon voll und ganz zu verstehen    

gruß fixel


----------



## der alte ron (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XC_Freund _
> *Mit 1085$ ist er doch noch verschmerzbar! *



War ja auch ein scherz ! Der rahmen ist wirklich total schön !


----------



## Gravity (31. Dezember 2003)

Das ist ne gutte frage..

also ich bin schon alle rahmen gefahren..

meine meinung:

Stahl: 
Super zu fahren aber leider kann es mit dem geweicht nicht mehr mithalten

Titan:
Ist zwar leicht und däpft gut aber hat ein sehr "gumiges" fahrverhalten im wiegetritt

Alu:
Sehr Leicht, steif,  billig ,Und voralem die leichten rahmen
sind sehr anfählig gegen steinschläge...(schnell beulen am unterrohr)

Carbon:
Leicht, SEHR steif, aber aufegast wenn schon ein carbon dann nur ein monocoqe rahmen. 
denn Giant oder Treck das sind alle gemufte rahmen und keine echten monocoqe

ich fahre jetzt ein simplon Gravity :

Carbon Monocoqe 
kopl. XTR 
Hügi 240 s mavic 717
Ritchy WCS anbauteile
Manitu skareb Platinium SPV 80 

GEWICHT 9,4 kg

das geilste Rad was ich jemals gefahren bin..

gruss Domi


----------



## Otti (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gravity _
> *
> 
> ich fahre jetzt ein simplon Gravity :
> ...



Genau dieser Rahmen / dieses Rad habe ich auch im Auge... ich bin eben nur nicht sicher, ob sich ein Carbonrahmen als MTB eignet.  Klar Carbon ist super steif, super leicht etc aber auch sehr anfällig gegen Steinschläge, chain sucks etc. und das hindert mich momentan daran hier zuzugreifen (abgesehen von dem stolzen Preis des Simplon).


----------



## Michael_K (1. Januar 2004)

Veto!  Natürlich eignet sich Carbon für den MTB-Rahmenbau, mein Trekrahmen ist das '98er Oclv Modell und seit Beginn der Saison 99 im Einsatz - bis heute keinerlei Anzeichen von Lackplatzern, Steinschlag oder ähnlichem, bei nur 1280g, da sah mein GT Rahmen damals (94er RTS) oder mein Barracuda (95er Team) nach einer Saison schon übelst zerschunden aus weil die Lackqualität peinlich war...und nach zwei Jahren der Barracudarahmen brach.


----------



## Larsn (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Otti,

ich fahre seit ca. 12 Jahren ein Fat Chance Titanium und werde es nie mehr hergeben. Der Rahmen sieht (bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer am Oberrohr) aus wie aus dem Laden. Den kann ich noch meinem Sohn vererben. Titan hat, wie einige über mir schon erkannt haben einen Nachteil: der Preis.
Aber es hat im Vergleich zu Stahl, Alu und Carbon einige entscheidende Vorteile: es rostet nicht, es ist (meist) unlackiert und somit unempfindlich gegen Steinschläge (schau dir mal einen 2 Jahre alten Klein-Alurahmen an..), es verzeiht, im Gegesatz zu den ausgereitzten superdünnen (Coladosen-)Alurahmen einen Sturz oder einen Umfaller am Gartenzaun ohne Dellen, es ist nicht so spröde und klappert nicht wie Carbon. Kurz: schön, schnell, unempfindlich, wenig Flex (da die meisten Titanrahmenhersteller, wie z.B. Litespeed, Serotta u.a. querovalisierte Rohre verwenden).
Mein nächster Rahmen wird ein Litespeed werden. 
Ich weiß, warum. 
Gruß, Larsn


----------



## ko5tik (9. Januar 2004)

Also, genau mein problem von vor 2 Tagen 

Ich stand von der Wahl, entweder ein neues Alu-Rahmen
( Probike Kinesium ) oder Titanmaßanfertigung in Russland
( habe da paar kontakte... ) 

Ich habe mich für Titan entschieden. 
Da es "custom ist" habe ich paar extras gewünscht 
- Ösen  für Gepäckträger, Disk-Aufnahme, und V-Brakes
( man weiß ja nie... )  Und natürlich ein Flaschenöffner
( aporpos, wo ist die beste Platz dafür?   ) 
OK, Alu wäre leichter - 1350 Gamm in 18'',
bei Ti - etwa 1600. 

Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix, und ich erwarte mal eine Steuerrückzahlung


----------



## ko5tik (9. Januar 2004)

Korrektur: Soeben angetroffen. 

Da ich in 17'' bestellt habe, wird es wohl um die 1500 Gramm wiegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsn (9. Januar 2004)

Hi  ko5tik, 

Glückwunsch zur Ti-Entscheidung,

daß die Russen Massen an Titan aus Ihren Fliegern und Ubooten haben wußte ich ja schon, daß sie auch Rahmen bauen noch nicht. Gibts da Infos oder kannst Du mir mal ein paar Bilder und Spezifikationen schicken? Wäre toll. Danke.

Gruß Larsn


----------



## Otti (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ko5tik _
> *Korrektur: Soeben angetroffen.
> 
> Da ich in 17'' bestellt habe, wird es wohl um die 1500 Gramm wiegen... *



Mit Sicherheit ist das Gewicht auch nicht ganz unwichtig. Aber ich denke, dass ein Titan Rahmen bei 1500 gr bedeutend weniger anfällig ist, als ein Alu Rahmen mit dem gleichen Gewicht!

Was kostet denn der Rahmen?  Hast du da Bezugsquellen? Oder braucht man da gute Kontakte?


----------



## ko5tik (9. Januar 2004)

Ich nehme mal an, ads du weder russischen mächtig bist, noch kyrillische 
Fonts installier hast. 

Also, ich bestelle bei 
http://www.fti.ru/

Produkte unter:
http://www.fti.ru/Pro.htm

Menübalken Über steuerrohrgrafik wählt:
MTB - Rennrad - Bahn - Kross - BMX - DS - Komponenten

Fuly ist noch in Entwicklung, die scheisen mal hinterbau und gehen fahren. 
Dann machen die was anderes.  Ich bestelle mir MST-1, allerrdings nach Maß, da 
die standartgroßen zu kurz sind. 

Ansonsten:
http://www.batch.org - eher trial

http://ww.rapid-titan.com ( Beaschissen gemachte Seite ) 

FTI is Lüftfahrt, Rapid - Raumfahrt, Batch schweist bei Rapid, 
es gibt noch ein paar, aber die sind sehr schwer zu ereichen

Es gibt auch Magnesiumschweiser. Sehr leicht, aber probleme mit Lackierung. 
Wenn die Strassensalz drankommt, ist gute stück sehr schnell zu pulver zerfallen...


Na ja, anfang Februar habe ich das Gute Stück.  Dann gibt es Bilder.


----------



## Larsn (9. Januar 2004)

Sag mal ko5tik,

bist Du öfter in Rußland und der Sprache mächtig oder wie machst Du das mit derLieferung? Ich denke nicht, daß FTI einen Importeur hat. Wie bist Du auf diese Rahmenhersteller gekommen.

Nur zur Info: www.litespeed.com / Mtn Bikes, Niota Ti! Wunderschön.

Gruß Larsn


----------



## ko5tik (9. Januar 2004)

Bin schon dann und wann in russland. 
Importeur haben die nicht ( vielleicht bald. mal sehen ob sich was ergibt 
Ich mache mal Selbstversuch )

Ich kenne immer noch ein paar leute....

Litespeed kene ich schon, und alles gefällt mir. Bis auf die preise... So reich bin ich 
leider nicht 

Und der Rahmen wird von meine Eltern mitgebracht, die eh zu meinen Geburtstag kommen.  

Ausserdem gibt es immer reisebusse, Flügbegleiterinen, Zugschaffner, Russische läden bieten auch ein Service  an...

Bezahlung ist allerdings ein problem, wenn du keine vertrauensperson hast die ads geld
vorlegen kann...


----------



## Otti (10. Januar 2004)

Litespeed - wunderschöne bikes, aber wirklich sehr teuer! Eine alternative wäre auch www.airborne.net  Sind nicht so teuer und sehen auch verdammt gut aus!  Hat jmd erfahrung mit airborne ??

Auch die fti rahmen sehen gut aus.  Da ich aber kein russisch kann und keine verbindungen nach russland habe, wird dies wohl nicht meine marke werden.


----------



## ko5tik (10. Januar 2004)

Über die Bezugsmöglichkeiten will ich erst mal nicht reden. 
Ich will mal ein Rahmen ruberkriegen, gucken ob es gut ist
usw...  Ich will keinen mundwassrig machen...


----------



## dirtbiker82 (14. Januar 2004)

moin

wenn du dich zwischen alu und carbon nicht entscheiden kannst
würde ich dir den rahmen von cinelli emfehlen
ist aus columbus alu und hat nen carbon hinterbau
echt ein edles teil und es fahren gerade mal zwei leute in nrw damit rum
also was besonderes
fahre selbst so ein teil


----------



## Otti (14. Januar 2004)

dirtbiker82 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> wenn du dich zwischen alu und carbon nicht entscheiden kannst
> würde ich dir den rahmen von cinelli emfehlen
> ...



Von dieser Kombination bin ich nicht wirklich überzeugt.  Ich denke die Verbindung zw Alu und Carbon hält auf Dauer nicht.  Aber dies ist meine persönliche Meinung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (14. Januar 2004)

@ko5tik
shykarno!!
jetzt weiss ich, was mein naechstes Fully werden koennte...
muss mir mal das ganze ansehen, wenn ich wieder drueben bin.
oldman
 




			
				ko5tik schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Bezugsmöglichkeiten will ich erst mal nicht reden.
> Ich will mal ein Rahmen ruberkriegen, gucken ob es gut ist
> usw...  Ich will keinen mundwassrig machen...


----------



## dirtbiker82 (14. Januar 2004)

na gut

wollte dir ja nur mal nen tipp geben und dir mal nen rahemen empfehlen den nochnicht jeder hat und der noch bezahlbar ist

mfg dirtbiker


----------



## trimax (14. Januar 2004)

Ich kann allem beipflichten, will aber noch ein anderes Entscheidungskriterium einwerfen.
Seit 11 Jahren fahre ich ein Stahl-Hardtail von Chris Dekerf. Es war Liebe auf der ersten Probefahrt und wir führen eine stabile Beziehung. Allerdings wollte ich vor einem halben Jahr etwas Neues. Klar war: Ich will einen Rahmen, der aus einer kleinen Werkstatt kommt, wo Menschen mit Herz bei der Sache sind und einen Rahmen für mich schweissen als wärs ihr eigener. Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, auf einem unpersönlichen Gestell die Berge hoch und runter zu fahren, mich zu überwinden, zu kämpfen, zu geniessen oder was auch immer. Erste Frage für mich also: ein Dekerf (www.dekerf.com) oder ein Wiesmann - zwei Rahmenbauer, die noch nicht erwähnt wurden (es gibt natürlich noch einige weitere, welche meine Kriterine erfüllen würden). Beide verarbeiten in 1-Mann-Betrieben Stahl und Titan in höchster Qualität und aus Überzeugung . Aus emotionalen Gründen, die den Mehrpreis nicht rechtfertigen, habe ich einen Titanrahmen (von Chris Dekerf) bestellt. Das Gewicht war jedenfalls nebensächlich.
Nachteil davon: der Rahmen steht seit zwei Monaten im Keller und muss warten, bis sich der Kontostand erholt hat.

Jeder geht also ein wenig anders an eine solche Entscheidung ran.

Grüsse

Max


----------



## der alte ron (15. Januar 2004)

,  !!!


----------



## subdiver (15. Januar 2004)

Otti schrieb:
			
		

> Litespeed - wunderschöne bikes, aber wirklich sehr teuer! Eine alternative wäre auch www.airborne.net  Sind nicht so teuer und sehen auch verdammt gut aus!  Hat jmd erfahrung mit airborne ??
> 
> Auch die fti rahmen sehen gut aus.  Da ich aber kein russisch kann und keine verbindungen nach russland habe, wird dies wohl nicht meine marke werden.



Hallo Otti,

Du hast Recht, Litespeed ist wunderschön   und der Preis relativiert
sich im Laufe der Jahre.
Mein Ocoee fahre ich seit 1997 bei jedem Wetter und Gelände,
dabei schaut es immer noch aus wie neu (wenn es geputzt ist   ).

Wenn ich mir im Vergleich die Stahl- und Alurahmen der Kumpels
ansehe, dann ist ein Titanrahmen über die Jahre hinweg
einfach schöner und edler und es ist eine Anschaffung für´s Leben   

Trotzdem stellt sich für mich jetzt die Frage nach einem Fully,
wegen meinem Rücken   .

Grüße von subdiver


----------



## ottmar (15. Januar 2004)

wem Russentitan zu heiß ist, für den scheint DEAN auch ein interessantes Angebot zu sein: 

der günstigste Rahmen kostet 1.050 , der teuerste Hardtail 1.500 .

für ein echtes Ami-Produkt ist das ein günstiger Preis,

im Unterschied zu Airborne, die ähnlich günstig sind, werden die Rahmen tatsächlich in Amiland gefertigt und nicht in China (wem das wichtig ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skadi (15. Januar 2004)

habe ein dean colonel x-lite mit sonderwünschen...keiner der anderen hersteller hat so einen familiären service wie john siegrist, keiner baut leichtere!!, gibt zu dem preis noch unbegrenzt garantie+ custom-arbeiten... 

mein if hat irgend ein penner jetzt unterm a**ch. war auch extremst mörder vor allem die lackierung.... buhuuu!  
aber da war das konto lange mit einem negativen vorzeichen versehen...

mein kona hei hei... klasse! wurden alle konas bei titanium sports gemacht? sind auch günstig die rahmen von dort... 

natürlich bin ich auch auf ein tanasi heiß aber erst mal biken.... 

alu? es wird einfach zu viel verlangt für reines alu... und wenn dann noch scandium beigemischt ist... naja... 

wenn alu dann gute deutsche handarbeit...


----------



## Jodok (20. Januar 2004)

Otti schrieb:
			
		

> Genau dieser Rahmen / dieses Rad habe ich auch im Auge... ich bin eben nur nicht sicher, ob sich ein Carbonrahmen als MTB eignet.  Klar Carbon ist super steif, super leicht etc aber auch sehr anfällig gegen Steinschläge, chain sucks etc. und das hindert mich momentan daran hier zuzugreifen (abgesehen von dem stolzen Preis des Simplon).




also Carbon ist grundsätzlich nicht empfindlicher als andere Mareralien. Ein leichter Scandium- oder Alurahmen hat an den dünnwandigen Stellen schnell mal eine größere Beule bzw. irreparable Strukturschäden. Carbon zeigt ein Digitales Verhalten, entweder es kehrt nach einem Schlag in seine ursprüngliche Form zurück oder es ist zum schmeißen; kritisch sind am ehesten harte Punktbelastungen. Von wegen Chainsuck hätte ich keine Angst, da gibt es beim WErfer einen Anbauteil zum Tretlager hin, der genau das Problem sehr wirkungsvoll unterbindet.

Ich fahre selbst ein Gravity auf harten Touren und recht gnadenlosen Trails und genieße die superben Dämpfungseigenschaften des Bikes; hatte vorher schon 2 Fullys, die ich nicht im geringsten vermisse.

J.


----------



## petergaper (31. Januar 2004)

ich würd sagen Carbon (fahre selber einen) Ramen ist Steif kan nicht rosten (im gegensatz zu Alu das anlaufentut wen es nicht richtig eloxiert ist) Titan flext zu sehr 
ich würd sagen Carbon  

mfg.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Februar 2004)

Ich würde Holz wählen wegen der steifigkeit und auftrieb beim Lakelump mit Fred Feuerstein.


----------



## Odenwälder Bub (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,
muss jetzt auch mal was beitragen.
Ich hab zwar von dieser Gewicht-Steifigkeits Diskusion nicht viel Ahnung, dafür hab ich hier mal was mega geiles gefunden. Eine Kombination aus Titan und Carbon die wirklich ein Augenschmauß ist.
Preise und weitere geile Bikes gibts unter www.cicli-corsa.de

Gruß Odenwälder Bub


----------



## Rölle (21. Februar 2004)

Nochmal zur Materialfrage (ohne Herz):

Im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass bei großen flächigen Konstruktionen wie sie auch bei einem Fahrradrahmen vorliegt immer Materialien zu bevorzugen sind, die leicht sind und dabei maximalen E-Modul haben. Da kommt an Carbon oder Kevlar (ggf. auch Glas) nichts vorbei. Bei kompakten Teilen, die eine Ausdehnung in den Raum nicht zulassen, werden Materialien mit maximaler Festigkeit bevorzugt. Hier sind Materialien wie Stahl oder Titan ideal. Alu ist dagegen relativ vielseitig einsetzbar, ein Zwischending.

Demnach sind hinsichtlich einer Optmierung auf Steifigkeit und Gewicht Stahl und Titan eher zweite Wahl im Rahmenbau. Die Tradition dieser Materialien kommt auch eher aus dem Rennradbereich oder der Vorfedergabel-Ära, als der gesamte Fahrkomfort noch dem Rahmen entnommen wurde. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, sind durch die Mindestwandstärken enge Grenzen gesetzt. Die mangelhafte Steifigkeit dieser Konstruktionen erkennt man übrigens relativ gut, wenn man im Wiegetritt die Relativbewegungen des Tretlagers beobachtet. Da wird richtig Energie verbraten. Keine Chance gegen Carbon oder Alu.

Titan hat seine Stärken eigentlich eher (auch in Anbetracht des Materialpreises) auf anderen Gebieten, z.B. wenn bei hoher Festigkeit gleichzeitig hohe Temperaturlasten zu ertragen sind (-> Triebwerksbau). Daher hat nach meiner Meinung Stahl gegenüber Titan eher die Nase vorn.

Das Problem bei Carbon ist die schwierige Verarbeitung bei Fahrradrahmen, obwohl die Materialeigenschaften ideal sind. Es ist kaum möglich, mit akzeptablem Auffwand einen solchen Rahmen in gleichbleibender Qualität zu fertigen. Das gilt v.a. für die Monocoques. Die Hersteller geben zwar ihr bestes, aber das Potential des Werkstoffes vollständig auszunutzen halte ich bei den gängigen Preisen für nicht möglich. Ein klarer Vorteil für Metall.

Von daher bleibt Alu nach wie vor das Maß aller Dinge im Rahmenbau. Es verbindet bei der Fertigung die Vorzüge des Schweißens mit der guten Materialfestigkeit bei gleichzeitig geringem Gewicht. Für die Serienfertigung einfach ideal. Und das Potential ist ähnlich wie beim CfK noch nicht ausgereizt. Aber wie wir leider alle wissen, fehlt dem Alu vorallem eines: Charakter


----------



## CHT (21. Februar 2004)

...ich weiss nicht, was Du da für ein Blödsinn erzählst: ' Wieso ist Titan weniger steif als Alu? Steifigkeit wird gemessen in Größe des E-Moduls, da ist Ti doch doppelt so groß, oder was? Ich glaube, dass sich da draussen irgendwelche Legendenbildungen ausgeprägt haben, die sich aus den Köpfen der Leute nicht mehr herausbringen!?
Es werden hier doch ständig die gängigen Materialschubladen geöffnet, wie Stahl ist schwer, steif, rostet, altmodisch, konservativ oder
Titan ist weich, schwabbelig, rostet nicht, zeitlos, sehr teuer, zu exotisch
oder Carbon ist progressiv, sieht super aus, ist leicht...ich kann die Vorurteile nicht mehr hören!!!

Aber hier fehlt mir in der Diskussion:
Sprödigkeit, Duktilität, Dauerschwingverhalten, Langzeiteinfluß durch UV-Licht und anderen Umwelteinflüssen (Sonneneinstrahlung --> Versprödung von Kunststoffen wie Carbon) oder Steinschlagresistenz?
Was ist mit den Streckgrenze? Ca. 20% bei Ti 3/25, ca. 10% bei Stahl, ca. ?% bei AA6xxx, AA7xxx, Al- Scandium?, ?% bei Carbon
Beispiel: Einem Freund ist ein Look-Carbon-Rahmen für über 2000Euro umgefallen, mit einer Steinkante auf den Rahmen, mit der Folge ---> Schrott.
Hey, wie oft knallen mir extrem dicke Steinbrocken gegen meinen Rahmen?ziemlich oft! Ich hab' nur ein paar Kratzer, ein Carbon-Rahmen wäre spätestens nach ein paar Mal Schrott! Bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht, dass wäre nicht so!
Wir haben doch alle eine Gehirnwäsche von Scott & Co. bekommen, um in immer kürzeren Intervallen ständig mehr Hyper-Hyper-Carbon-Zeug zu kaufen!? Ja, so ein Werkstoff ist wirklich sinnvoll, um Kasse zu machen, ein betriebswirtschaft genialer Schachzug: Baue ein mystisches, progressives Image auf, mache das Zeug extrem teuer, bringe es in einer atemberaubenen Optik und stelle sicher, dass in 2 bis 3Jahren die Jungs was Neues kaufen müssen, sozusagen zwangsgesteuert!


----------



## Rölle (21. Februar 2004)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich weiss nicht, was Du da für ein Blödsinn erzählst: ' Wieso ist Titan weniger steif als Alu? Steifigkeit wird gemessen in Größe des E-Moduls, da ist Ti doch doppelt so groß, oder was? Ich glaube, dass sich da draussen irgendwelche Legendenbildungen ausgeprägt haben, die sich aus den Köpfen der Leute nicht mehr herausbringen!?



Tut mir leid für Dich, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich das geschrieben habe.  Ich habe lediglich gängige Leichtbaupraxis widergegeben. Bevor du das, was ich oben geschrieben habe, so herunterziehst, solltest du erstmal folgendes bedenken:

+ Titan hat eine Dichte von ~4,5 g/cm^3 bei einem E-Modul von ~110 GPa
+ Alu dagegen eine Dichte ~2,7 g/cm^3 bei einem E-Modul von ~72 GPa

Ziel der Konstruktion ist allgemein maximale Steifigkeit bei minimalem Gewicht. Am Beispiel eines Rohres kann man damit folgendes festhalten: Zur Maximierung von Torsion- und Biegesteifigkeit ist das Produkt aus E-Modul und Flächenträgheitsmoment zu maximieren, die Wandstärke spielt hierbei eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn man Knicken und Beulen zunächst ausschließt. Bei vorgegebenem Gewicht ist der Rohrdurchmesser umgekehrt proportional zu Dichte*Wandstärke. Gleichzeitig nimmt das Flächenträgheitsmoment mit der 4. Potenz mit dem Durchmesser zu. Damit ist dieser zu maximieren. 
Mit Masse ~ Dichte*Fläche ~ Dichte*Radius*Wandstärke gilt also für das Rohr:

E-Modul*Flächenträgheitsmoment/Masse ~ E-Modul/Dichte^4*Wandstärke^4

Für die Torsionssteifigkeit ist natürlich der Schubmodul heranzuziehen.
Schließt man Beulen wieder aus, so kommt man beim Rohr mit gleicher Wandstärke und gleichem Gewicht zu einem Steifigkeitsverhältnis von Alu/Titan=5 (!). Bei einem etwas größeren aber realistischeren Wandstärkenverhältnis von Alu /Titan=1,5 ist das Steifigkeitsverhältnis allerdings schon wieder ausgeglichen. Schon klar, dass niemand einen Alurahmen mit 0,5 mm Wandstärke bauen würde, weil er damit eben nicht alltagstauglich wäre. Wenn man sowas aber mal über Schalentheorie durchrechnet, dann kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass das durchaus machbar ist. Allerdings ließe sich ein solcher Rohrsatz quasi "mit dem Daumen" eindrücken. Aber ich will damit auch nur das Potential aufzeigen, das die verschiedenen Werkstoffe für diesen Einsatzzweck haben. Wenn man allerdings CfK mit den Metallen vergleicht, ergeben sich erst wirklich erstaunliche Unterschiede. Mit besonderen Bauprinzipien wie Sandwichbauweise in der Schale kann man in Sachen Steifigkeit alle Metalle auf die Plätze verweisen. Allerdings ist der Aufwand bei der Fertigung mehr als übertrieben. Ich habe auf diesem Gebiet einschlägige Erfahrungen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob es auf dem Markt tatsächlich solche Konstruktionen gibt.

Aber wie bereits oben geschrieben, steht v.a. der Materialpreis von Titan gegenüber Alu in keinem Verhältnis. Wer etwas besonderes will, darf den Aufpreis aber auch gerne bezahlen. Wenn es zu den Materialien nicht verschiedene Sichtweisen gäbe, hätten wir wohl auch nicht diese Materialvielfalt. Die Unterschiede sind wie oben gezeigt nicht sonderlich groß.



			
				CHT schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hier fehlt mir in der Diskussion:
> Sprödigkeit, Duktilität, Dauerschwingverhalten, Langzeiteinfluß durch UV-Licht und anderen Umwelteinflüssen (Sonneneinstrahlung --> Versprödung von Kunststoffen wie Carbon) oder Steinschlagresistenz?
> Was ist mit den Streckgrenze? Ca. 20% bei Ti 3/25, ca. 10% bei Stahl, ca. ?% bei AA6xxx, AA7xxx, Al- Scandium?, ?% bei Carbon
> Beispiel: Einem Freund ist ein Look-Carbon-Rahmen für über 2000Euro umgefallen, mit einer Steinkante auf den Rahmen, mit der Folge ---> Schrott.
> Hey, wie oft knallen mir extrem dicke Steinbrocken gegen meinen Rahmen?ziemlich oft! Ich hab' nur ein paar Kratzer, ein Carbon-Rahmen wäre spätestens nach ein paar Mal Schrott! Bitte erzählt mir jetzt nicht, dass wäre nicht so!



Klar, Recht hast du! Aber ich denke auch, dass es auf den Einsatzzweck ankommt: Wer sehr rauh und womöglich noch ohne Federung fährt und dazu 100 kg wiegt, der sollte wohl auch eher zu Stahl als zu Carbon greifen, weil ihm im Grenzfall dann doch das plastische Werkstoffverhalten entgegenkommt. Aber davon muß ja nicht jeder ausgehen.

Die Schwäche des CfK bezüglich Umwelteinflüsse und Schlagzähigkeit sind natürlich ein Handicap, besonders beim Offroadeinsatz. Keine Frage. Das gilt wie oben geschrieben auch für so manche Alu-Konstruktion. Die Frage ist eben immer, welche Wandstärke mir die zusätzliche Steifigkeit noch wert ist.

Wenn ich mich irgendwo irre, darfst du mich gerne korrigieren!


----------



## CHT (22. Februar 2004)

> Ziel der Konstruktion ist allgemein maximale Steifigkeit bei minimalem Gewicht. Am Beispiel eines Rohres kann man damit folgendes festhalten: Zur Maximierung von Torsion- und Biegesteifigkeit ist das Produkt aus E-Modul und Flächenträgheitsmoment zu maximieren, die Wandstärke spielt hierbei eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn man Knicken und Beulen zunächst ausschließt. Bei vorgegebenem Gewicht ist der Rohrdurchmesser umgekehrt proportional zu Dichte*Wandstärke. Gleichzeitig nimmt das Flächenträgheitsmoment mit der 4. Potenz mit dem Durchmesser zu. Damit ist dieser zu maximieren.



Ja, ja das mag alles richtig sein, nach gängiger Theorie...aber das Problem wird doch nicht ausschließlich sein, einen leichten biege- und torsionsfesten Rahmen zu bauen, er soll doch auch länger als 1 Monat halten...ich sehe die Probleme an den Verbindungsstellen, wie Schweißnähte und Kontaktstellen verschiedener Materialien...Beispiel: Steuerrohrverbindung mit superleichten dünnen Ober- und Unterrohr, dito Tretlager...das sind doch die typischen Schwachstellen und nicht das Rohr direkt...
Analog bei Carbon: da müssen zusätzliche Materialien (mit anderen mech. Eigenschaften, wie T-Koeff. etc.) für Steuerrohr und Tretlager eingearbeitet
werden...es mag sein, dass einige Materialien auf dem Papier und auf seltsamen Prüfständen besser erscheinen als andere, aber in der Praxis wie Tag & Nacht- / Sommer & Winter-Temperaturwechsel, Feuchtigkeitseinflüsse (z.B. tritt unbemerkt Feuchtigkeit in schützende Carbondeckschicht ein, so findet der Rahmen schnell sein Ende) oder wie Salzeinflüsse (Biken am Meer oder im Winter)...

Ich möchte hier nur auf die Spassbremse treten, denn jedes Material hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und verbirgt Risiken...

ICH BIN GESPANNT, OB IN 5 JAHREN EIN 2004er-MTB-CARBONRAHMEN NOCH ZU SEHEN IST ODER OB ALLE BEREITS VERSCHROTTET SIND...

Ich prophezeie, dass gebrauchte Carbon-Rahmen kaum zu verkaufen sind, aber sehrwohl ein Stahl oder Titan-Rahmen...warum nur?


----------



## Rölle (23. Februar 2004)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es Carbon in absehbarer Zeit zu einem größeren Marktanteil im MtB-Bereich schaffen wird und zwar aus genau den Gründen die du geschrieben hast. Allerdings wird allein der optische Reiz und das Image auch weiterhin für Beliebtheit sorgen. Für den Straßeneinsatz oder die Bahn sehe ich allerdings noch viel Spielraum, weil einfach die Belastungen für die Konstruktion besser abgeschätzt werden können und Faktoren wie Steinschlag oder ähnliches nicht so relevant sind.
Im Übrigen gibt es schon Mittel und Wege, Inserts wie Tretlager oder Steuerrohr auch dauerhaft sicher in den Verbund einzubauen, z.B. über elasische Zwischenschichten. Aramid als Oberflächenschutz gegen Steinschlag und eine ordentliche Versiegelung können aber auch einen Carbonrahmen wesentlich alltagstauglicher machen. Alles eine Frage des Aufwandes und somit des Geldes und natürlich des Einsatzzweckes. Ich behaupte aber auch einfach mal, dass manche CfK-Rahmen auf dem Markt nicht undbedingt repräsentativ für das sind, was man mit dieser Technik tatsächlich herausholen könnte. Ich denke da v.a. an so manche wagemutige Monocoque-Konstruktion. Das Verkleben von CfK-Rohren mit Alumuffen kann auch noch nicht das letzte Wort sein.
Zum Thema Alu vs. Titan oder Stahl: Ähnlich wie beim einfachen Rohrquerschnitt kann man an den Verbindungsstellen mit einem leichteren Material eher eine größere Wandstärke realisieren, als mit einem schwereren. Ok, das kann man jetzt auch nicht ganz so pauschalisieren wie beim einfachen Rohr, da können nur echte Tests weiterhelfen. Ich denke nur, dass die Fahrradindustrie in den letzten 10 Jahren in Sachen Alu so einiges dazugelernt hat, was man an der weiten Verbreitung sehen kann. Bei "Exoten" wie Titan gibt es von daher sicherlich noch mehr Nachholbedarf, womit ich aber nichts gegen seine Qualitäten sagen will. Stahl als der wohl bestbekannte Werkstoff hat sein Entwicklungspotential wohl schon so ziemlich ausgeschöpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MRM (27. Februar 2004)

Ein 10 kg zu bauen ist heute kein Thema mehr...kauf Dir nen schönen Alurahmen, dann hast Du noch Geld für ein paar leichte Anbauteile übrig....

Bin persönlich kein grosser Freund von Carbon an MTB.


----------



## Otti (27. Februar 2004)

MRM schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 10 kg zu bauen ist heute kein Thema mehr...kauf Dir nen schönen Alurahmen, dann hast Du noch Geld für ein paar leichte Anbauteile übrig....
> 
> Bin persönlich kein grosser Freund von Carbon an MTB.



Tja, aber Alu hat keinen Charakter.... Mittlerweile bin ich der ansicht, dass carbon ein digitales material ist und vor allem im mtb bereich nur eine vorübergehende (mode)erscheinung ist.  Das eine oder andere anbauteil aus carbon wird es sicherlich auch in zukunft geben.  Ich habe mich ein bischen auf dem markt umgeschaut, wieviele hersteller carbon mtb herstellen. Ich bin da auf nur ganz, ganz wenige gekommen (Giant, Simplon, Scott - wobei nur Giant und Simplon ein Hardtail herstellen).  Und das gibt mir echt zu denken.  

Titan ist sicher ein geiles, zeitloses Material. Sehr schwer zu verarbeiten und sehr teuer.  Es gibt hier im vlg zu carbon relativ viele hersteller, jedoch vor allen dingen kleine custom made schweisser, die hier ihre leidenschaft verarbeiten.

Alu ist mit sicherheit das vernunftsmaterial schlecht hin für ein mtb. Sehr sehr grosses angebot zu einem verhältnismässig günstigen preis. Jedoch spricht zum einen dagegen, dass es keinen charakter hat, aber häufig auch unter beulenpest leidet (vor allem bei leichtbau).


----------



## der alte ron (27. Februar 2004)

Ja und was wird es nun für ein rad ?


----------



## Otti (29. Februar 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und was wird es nun für ein rad ?



Es wird ein Alu werden.  Ich bin gerade dabei den Markt zu sondieren, aber es soll in etwa so werden:

Alu eloxiert (hardtail)
Gabel Fox F80 Terra Logic
komplett XT
Bremsen: entweder HS33 oder Louise FR
Laufräder:  Hügi 240S mit X717
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
evtl. Nokon
Richey WCS Anbauteile
Selle Italia SLR

ich hoffe ich komme so bei 10 kg raus (obwohl bei den Bremsen wird es schwierig werden...)


----------



## der alte ron (29. Februar 2004)

Es läuft also auf ein specialized s-works HT hinaus oder  ?


----------



## BikestationBS (16. März 2004)

hi naja is vielleicht ein etwas frecher kommentar mit dem ich mich hier einmisch aber ich hab ein radl aufgebaut mit nem rahmen der 2.4 kg mit festgerostetem innenlager wiegt und habs unter 10kg gebracht obwohl ich weniger als 200 insg. inverstiert hab.. halt keine federgalen aber wer braucht das schon ich fahr die rennen auch ohne.. sag ja a wneg frecher kommentar aber is meine meinung 
cu
Manuel


----------



## MrHyde (19. März 2004)

Mir gefällt Titan nicht. Diese dürren Rohre mit den Schweissnähten, des kanns doch irgendwie nich sein 2004. Ästhetisch ein klares: Nö.

Carbon ist mir auch zu empfindlich. ICh denk schon immer, ob das mal gut geht, wenn ich meine Carbonlefty in meinem schwarzen Auto in der prallen Sonne schmoren lasse... Das Harz weicht auf und am Ars** ist die 1400 euro-Gabel. Hat mir mal einer erzählt.

Gute Nacht,
MH


----------



## MrHyde (19. März 2004)

Jetzt hab ich mir grad die russischen Titangeschichten angeschaut und irgendwie find ich das Fully doch ganz geil. Bekloppter Name (ÐÐÐ£Ð¥ÐÐÐÐÐÐ¡), aber wirklich ganz korrekt vom Look.





Was kost denn so ein Teil? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## ko5tik (19. März 2004)

also, name ist nicht bekloppt. es bedeutet einfach "vollgefedert"
einzigste Problem ist das die Firma nichts serienmäsiges hat, obwohl 
wenn du weis was du willst ( wie ich ) wirst du da bestens bedient.
( wie mir ergangen ist )  

Der Fully ist in Entwicklung - di schweisem mal neues HInterbau und gehen fahren - gefällt es nicht, machen die was anders etc. 


Offizielle Preise gibt es auch nicht.  Kommt auf perverse wünsche von dem der bestellt... 

Inporteur haben die auch nicht. Aber deren KOnkurenz wird von kocmo.de 
importiert. ( allerdings hat der Konkurent ( www.rapid-titan.com )  keine Konifizierte Rohre )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissi (24. März 2004)

Kann da ja gerne mal intensive Erfahrungen aus einer Sportart einbringen, nämlich Windsurfen, wo schon seit etwa 10 Jahren intensiv Carbon genutzt wird, sei es für Bretter, Masten oder mittlerweile auch Gabeln. Summa summarum hat das Zeug prächtige Eigenschaften, ist aber extrem empfindlich auf punktuelle Belastung. Und da Steine nicht nur an manchen Stränden, sondern auch in den Bergen nun mal recht spitz sein können, sollte jeder und wirklich jeder, der nicht ausschließen kann, dass er irgendwann mal fällt, die Finger davon lassen.

Also wirklich nur was für Poser, die damit in den Biergarten rollen und angeben wollen. So einfach ist das manchmal 

Gruß, Christian


----------



## CHT (24. März 2004)

Chrissi, volle Zustimmung. Danke, dass Du' s mal so deutlich ansprichst...


----------



## checky (24. März 2004)

NeeNee *kopfschüttel*, ich hatte mal ein Y33 & damit bin ich bei nem Sturz über nen aus dem Boden ragenden Stein geschreddert & es war nur der Lack hin (bei mir wars etwas mehr als der Lack), das Carbonteil hatte nix. Bei dem Sturz aber wäre jeder Alurahmen verbeult gewesen da es ziemlich heftig war.
Weiterhin fahre ich noch heute nen Carbonrahmen (Checker-Pig) den ich über 3 Jahre bei Rennen eingesetzt habe. Das Teil ist Baujahr 1996 & wiegt in 18" 1500 gramm & lebt noch immer & machte noch nie Probs, ist bocksteif (vortrieb pur) & hat schon etliche Stütze, Sonneneinstrahlungen & was weiß ich noch alles mitgemacht, ach ja, auch schon etliche Salzwasserbegegnungen 

Ich weiß nicht wo diese ganzen teilweise sehr dummen Halbwahrheiten & Gerüchte über Carbon herkommen, vielleicht daher, dass es zu viele Leutz gibt, die ohne Ahnung von der Materie zu haben einfach mal mit Carbon losbauen. Gute Beispiele hierzu sind GT & Cannondale.
Als (einigermaßen) gutes Positivbeispiel kann man z.B. Scott oder Giant anbringen. Zusammenfassend ist es doch so, dass Carbon das meiste Potential bietet, es aber aus Kostengründen wohl nie (im Radsportbereich) ausgereitz wird. Alu ist hier schon so ziemlich am Limit, aber unschlagbar günstig.......

& nochmal: warum werden z.B. die Monocoques in der F1 aus Carbon gebaut ? Ganz sicher weil Carbon so schlagempfindlich ist  & direkt ein Loch drinne ist.


----------



## lelebebbel (24. März 2004)

der vergleich mit den F1-monocoques braucht aber nen rollstuhl...   

-> die F1 boliden fahren auf strassen ohne spitze steine
-> sie fallen selten um - das monocoque selber hat den sinn, bei einem unfall stabil zu bleiben - allerdings hat es selbst dabei keine feindberührung, das übernehmen andere teile drumherum
-> wenns kracht, wird die kraft z.b. durch eine SPLITTERNDE nase des autos aufgefangen
-> also recht genau berechenbare belastungen
das monocoque selber hat dazu vergleichsweise grosse wandstärken, nicht zu verwechseln mit fahrradrahmen
-> wenn bei denen ein million-euro teil nur 2 monate hält oder sicherheitshalber nur ne bestimmte zeit lang eingesetzt wird, is das so kalkuliert. und wenn das monocoque ne macke hat, wirds weggeworfen. wie oft das passiert? mit sicherheit oft genug. beim mtb is das mit dem wegwerfen nicht so einfach...


p.s. ich steh carbon bei mtbs relativ unvoreingenommen gegenüber. kann mir sowas ohnehin nicht leisten. würde aber im zweifelsfall eher zu TI greifen, einfach aus geschmacksgründen (ein rad hat bei mir aus metall zu sein  ) und weil mir ein paar gramm mehr völlig schnuppe sind.


----------



## Gorth (24. März 2004)

Der Vergleich mit einem F1 Auto hinkt garnicht mal so sehr. So ein F1-Wagen rutscht auch mal ins Kiesbett, und was da an Sand mit der Geschwindigkeit an die Oberfläche knallt ist IMHO auch nicht zu verachten, aber ich lasse mich gerne berichtigen.

Weiterhin sollte man sich überlegen ob bei den ganzen Sturz-Diskussionen noch die Relationen stimmen. Wenn jemand erzählt er hätte Angst, dass er bei recht hohen Geschwindigkeit hinfallen könnte und sein Rahmen an einem Stein brechen könnte, dann frage ich mich, ob es bei solchen Streckenbedingungen überhaupt noch Sinn macht sich über den Rahmenbruch Sorgen zu machen oder ob das bei solchen Stürzen eher eine Nebensache ist, da der Fahrer dann selbst aussieht wie Apfelmus. Es stellt sich auch die Frage wie oft derartige Stürze vorkommen und ob die Stürze die die Regel darstellen überhaupt die Carboneigenschaften ausreizen können. Die meisten Carbonrahmen sind ja auf CC-Räder ausgelegt und da sind die Stürze nunmal nicht soo schlimm. Wenn sich jemand einen Carbonrahmen kauft, der sich ohnehin alle 5 Monate beim Fahren den Arm bricht oder die Schulter aufreisst, dann sollte er sich erstmal fragen ob sein Rad dem Einsatzzweck entspricht und nicht die Schuld auf das verwendete Rahmenmaterial schieben.

my 2 cents
Gruß


----------



## Chrissi (24. März 2004)

Interessante Ansicht. Also wenn ich als Hardtailfahrer und zugegebenermaßen Trailliebhaber auf meine "Karriere" der letzen 20 Mountainbike-Jahre zurückblicke, komme ich da locker auf ein paar hundert Stürze (gab Zeiten, da habe ich mich pro Tour 3-5 mal flach gelegt). Und die Stürze bei hoher Geschwindigkeit auf Forststraßen sind eigentlich die für das Rad am unbedenklichsten, da Du Dich meist einfach zur Seite ablegst und das Rad so i.d.R. gar nix abbekommt, außer angeschrabbte Hörnchen. Die Stürze, um die es geht, finden also auf den Trails dieser Welt statt, bei wenig Geschwindigkeit und durchaus auch mal mit Feindberührung, für Fahrer wie Material. Und auch wenn ich es nach Jahren des regemäßigen Sturzfluges mittlerweile schaffe, im Flug mich auch noch um mein Material zu kümmern, nicht zuletzt damit mir das Teil nicht nach der Landung um die Ohren fliegt, so lässt sich doch nicht ausschließen, dass das Rad halt doch mal hart aufschlägt. Habe erst einen nagelneuen Vertex-Rahmen auf diese Art und Weise geschrottet.

Im Kern muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, was er mit dem Rad anstellen möchte. Bleibe also (wenigsten für mich) bei der Meinung, wer sich häufiger mal auf die Nase legt, sollte Abstand nehmen von Carbon, definitiv. Und wohl auch von (super)leichten Alurahmen (siehe Vertex). Von Titan weiß ich nicht. Stahl scheint da wohl nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Oder einfach alt und weise werden? Aber das kann (wenigstens bei mir) noch dauern )

Gruß, Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (24. März 2004)

Chrissi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kern muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, was er mit dem Rad anstellen möchte. Bleibe also (wenigsten für mich) bei der Meinung, wer sich häufiger mal auf die Nase legt, sollte Abstand nehmen von Carbon, definitiv. Und wohl auch von (super)leichten Alurahmen (siehe Vertex). Von Titan weiß ich nicht. Stahl scheint da wohl nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Oder einfach alt und weise werden? Aber das kann (wenigstens bei mir) noch dauern )



So pauschal würde ich das nicht formulieren. Wer oft auf steine stürzt sollte vielleicht bessere keinen Leichtrahmen fahren (<1Kg). Da sind meist die Wandstärken so niedrig, das es leicht das Rohr durchhaut. Bei Wandstärken deutlich unter 1mm kann keiner zaubern. Tendenziell würde ich da sogar am ehesten die Finger von Alu lassen, weil es ja recht weich ist.
Wenn ich zum Beispiel an den Scott Carbonrennradrahmen denke, au weia, der wiegt 900g und ich hatte Angst, den am Unterrohr durch blosses Anfassen einzudellen. Das gleiche beim Scott Scandiumrahmen (~1Kg). Bei Titanrahmen im dem Gewichtsbereich wird das denke ich genau so aussehen. Bei Stahl kenne ich jetzt keine Rohrsorte, wo die Rohre so dünn sind (Foco?).

ciao
matthias


----------



## Chrissi (24. März 2004)

Guter Punkt, ich betrachte den aktuellen Trend zu immer leichteren Rahmen (egal ob CC, FR oder was auch immer) durchaus mit ein wenig Verwunderung. Die Teile mögen ja im besten Falle noch genauso steif sein wie vor der Gewichtskur, d.h. genauso belastbar auf die definierte Einwirkung eines Fahrers. Aber auch genauso strapazierfähig in Bezug auf Stürze? Mich überkommen da durchaus Zweifel.

Um nicht zu sagen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser Trend all denjenigen entgegenkommt, die sich nie auf die Nase legen. Aber gehört das nicht zum Sport? Wie soll man denn sonst besser werden? Immer verweigern an kniffligen Stellen? Das kann's wohl nicht sein, oder? Dann doch lieber den Erfolg geniesen, sich an einer Stelle ein Dutzend mal flach zu machen und sie dann irgendwann zu meistern )

Und einen von der Geometrie sportlichen (vergleichbar RM Vertex) und (!) robusten Rahmen kenne ich leider nicht mehr, das war vor den Zeiten des globalen Leichtbaus schon mal anders. Mittlerweile ist nur noch leicht, sportlich und empfindlich oder robust (und ein bißchen schwerer) und komfortabel. Schade auch .... :-((

Bleibt wohl doch nur ein Custom-Rahmen. Jetzt habe ich mir aber schon wieder ein neues Vertex zugelegt, fährt auch zu geil das Teil. Das nächste mal vielleicht.

Schönen Gruß, Christian


----------



## nimmersatt (24. März 2004)

ich hatte auch schon einen 2,2kg Stahlrahmen, bei denen durch hochgewirbelte Steine Beulen ins Unterrohr gedengelt wurden (von der Grösse vergleichbar einem mittelharten Einschlag der Hörnchen/Lenker ins Oberrohr) - meine Titanrahmen zeigen sich da gänzlich unbeeindruckt...

Titanrahmen in der 1600g Liga (für 19") haben i.d.R. Rohre mit durchgehend 0,9mm Wandstärke und sind recht resistent gegen Beulen.

Also mit einem Leichtbaurahmen der 1300g Klasse egal welchen Materials sollte man schon etwas pfleglich umgehen wenn er langfristig Freude bereiten soll - das schliesst für mich das Erfahren gewisser spassbringender Pfade und Strecken aus, da fliegt hin und wieder das Rad ein paar Meter weit   

mein Trek Carbon Strassenhobel hat aber schon einige bedenkliche Stürze hinter sich (Fremdeinwirkung), die Zeit dass ich das Ding mal ausmustere ist aber noch nicht erreicht - nur die Gabel hab ich vorsichtshalber in Rente geschickt.


----------



## peter_schoen (13. April 2004)

Mal mein Senf dazu: 

Ich denke mal in 90% aller Fälle ist Alu das beste. 
Es ist leicht, bei entsprechendem Rohrdruchmesser steif und zusammen mit Carbon das einzige Material das bei vertretbarem Gewicht wegen des geringen Gewichtes große Rohdurchmesser erlaubt. 

Wer relativ leicht ist ist mit Alu-Scandium-Legierungen sicher auch nicht schlecht beraten.

Titan: Außer haltbarer würde ich sagen taugt das bei Mtb nicht mehr als Scandium. 
Es ist nicht so steif wie Alu (ich weiss das es als Metal steifer ist aber net als Rahmen) und wenn ein Rahmen so steif ist is er schwerer. 
Bei leichten Fahrern könnten sich allerdings gewichtsvorteile ergeben da der Rahmen nicht so steif sein muss - siehe LiteSpeed. 

Carbon: Wozu wenns Alu gibt - den Steifigkeitsunterschied merkt man doch net, stabiler ist es auch nicht und auch nicht leichter (soll ja Leute geben die wegen nem 50 gr leichteren Rahmen gleich mal ne Stange mehr Geld ausgeben). 
Und dass die anfällig für Schäden durch steinschlag sind das geben selbt die Hersteller zu (frage mal bei einem nach was die für ne Bike-Expedition empfehlen würden, Alu oder Carbon, werden dir garantiert sagen Alu genau aus diesem Grund) 

Den einzigen Vorteil könnte ich bei Fullies sehen, da komplexere rahmendesigns möglich sind.

Ausgereitzt ist meiner Meinung nach keiner dieser Werkstoffe. Alu und Magnesium haben sicher noch Potential durch die Weiterentwicklung von Legierungen! 

Meine Wahl: 
Alu-Maßrahmen. Denn ein Maßrahmen aus Alu hat meiner Ansicht nach mehr Vorteile als jeder Carbon- oder Titanrahmen "von der Stange".


Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## XC_Freund (13. April 2004)

Titanrahmen von der Stange? wo gibt es denn sowas?


----------

